# VGOD Elite 200 Box Mod



## CMMACKEM (25/8/17)

Launching this weekend in the USA. 
Day one buy for me. I am so impressed with the Pro 150.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Launching this weekend in the USA.
> Day one buy for me. I am so impressed with the Pro 150.



ooooooh I SO NEED ONE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/8/17)

will this mod give me the ability to do these tricks?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/8/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> will this mod give me the ability to do these tricks?



Possibly, we have to wait for specs first.


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Possibly, we have to wait for specs first.


Haha

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/8/17)

*Specifications:*

Matt black Aluminum body with brushed Stainless Steel features
Large customizable display
Power mode up to 200 Watts
Mech mode at 4.2 Volts continuous
ProMode with adjustable to 7 seconds in 1 second intervals
Temperature control mode in Stainless Steel, Titanium & Nickel
Firmware upgradable
Rapid micro USB charging
Dual 18650 bottom load (batteries not included)
24.5mm, 30mm at widest point
Height: 84.25mm
Length: 55mm
Display: 23mm x 12mm
Definitely some big improvements.


----------



## Daniel (27/8/17)

I don't even want to know what the price point is going to be .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (28/8/17)

Who is bringing it in first? And at what price range?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

The winner of the Trick Compo at VapeCon won one of these compliments of @Vaperite South Africa! The first one in the wild!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/8/17)

I am guessing around R2,800

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/8/17)

Daniel said:


> I don't even want to know what the price point is going to be .....



I honestly don't care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The winner of the Trick Compo at VapeCon won one of these compliments of @Vaperite South Africa! The first one in the wild!



Who???? And we want pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (28/8/17)

Glad to see it comes with that epic case again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT761/VGOD Elite 200W Box Mod
Hehe i was spot on with the price

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (22/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Launching this weekend in the USA.
> Day one buy for me. I am so impressed with the Pro 150.



In the words of Fee Waybill, "She's a beauty".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (22/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Launching this weekend in the USA.
> Day one buy for me. I am so impressed with the Pro 150.



Good looking but pricey at 189.99usd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice (22/9/17)

I feel it's too quirky for that price. It's kind of like the Alfa Romeo of mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/9/17)

Was really looking forward to this one, the Pro 150 has, and continues to, serve me very well.
After watching Grimm's review on it I think I may just pass on it, the one sided overhang issue may be the deal breaker for me...
Still, it's a great looking mod, but imho at that price it should be near perfect...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Was really looking forward to this one, the Pro 150 has, and continues to, serve me very well.
> After watching Grimm's review on it I think I may just pass on it, the one sided overhang issue may be the deal breaker for me...
> Still, it's a great looking mod, but imho at that price it should be near perfect...


That is just a really crap design flaw. will give this a miss. PITY

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> That is just a really crap design flaw. will give this a miss. PITY



Also going to give it a miss. At that price point it shouldn't have these flaws.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Also going to give it a miss. At that price point it shouldn't have these flaws.


just not sure what the engineers were thinking ? don't these people look at the final design

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> just not sure what the engineers were thinking ? don't these people look at the final design



Mind boggling, stuff like this could really hurt a brand. Did they not look at the mod from both angles?


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Mind boggling, stuff like this could really hurt a brand. Did they not look at the mod from both angles?


Haha. Who knows with these idiots

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (22/9/17)

Do you guys have a pic of the overhang 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

check the Grimm Green review vid


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (22/9/17)

Overhang is with a 25 atty, my 24 goon will look amazing 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

u sure dude ? in the vid that overhang was pretty gnarly.... it looked like more than 1 mm. I could be wrong though


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (22/9/17)

You probably right, vgod I've let us down

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

hehe. rather wait for some pics. far too much money to spend on a mod that may have overhang


----------



## Pixstar (22/9/17)

Judging from the amount of overhang from his 25mm tank, I can't see how a 24mm will not overhang also...


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 107915
> Judging from the amount of overhang from his 25mm tank, I can't see how a 24mm will not overhang also...


Yup. Like i said. Gnarly. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/9/17)

I unfortunately gave my word to a retailer to buy this...

Is there any other regulated mod with a Mech Mode?


----------



## Pixstar (23/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I unfortunately gave my word to a retailer to buy this...
> 
> Is there any other regulated mod with a Mech Mode?


The Vgod Pro 150 has, but I'm there are others...


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> The Vgod Pro 150 has, but I'm there are others...


I currently have the VGOD Pro 150.

So yeah, I want the Curve(Pro) and MECH Mode in my next upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

This is one of the reasons why I like this forum so much.
I just need to scan down a thread of a new product and see what the vaping enthusiasts say...

In this case it went from oohh... aahhh... to wait a minute, check the design flaw.... to VGOD have let us down... Pass...

hehe 

Great value add for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Pixstar (23/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I currently have the VGOD Pro 150.
> 
> So yeah, I want the Curve(Pro) and MECH Mode in my next upgrade.


Yeah nice features on the Pro 150

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah nice features on the Pro 150



Do the DNA chip mods not have these features?


----------



## Pixstar (24/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Do the DNA chip mods not have these features?


My DNA 75 doesn't seem to have, unless I'm missing something...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> u sure dude ? in the vid that overhang was pretty gnarly.... it looked like more than 1 mm. I could be wrong though



There is no overhang on 24mm atties.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (26/9/17)

Can u send us a pick cmmackem

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> There is no overhang on 24mm atties.


ok kewl. did you find some pics showing a flush fit?


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> ok kewl. did you find some pics showing a flush fit?



See response from reviewer attached.

I find it extremely hard to imagine that one of the top vape gear manufacturers in the world, would allow the release of a super premium mod that has an overhang on their own atties.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> See response from reviewer attached.
> 
> I find it extremely hard to imagine that one of the top vape gear manufacturers in the world, would allow the release of a super premium mod that has an overhang on their own atties.


interesting comment on that pic given the video review. seems there is no consensus on what barely noticeable is ito 25mm overhang. my normal skepticism is on high alert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> interesting comment on that pic given the video review. seems there is no consensus on what barely noticeable is ito 25mm overhang. my normal skepticism is on high alert



My concern is if a company such as Reload USA release a 25mm+ RTA or RDTA, I will be pretty much screwed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/9/17)

This is from their official IG post

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> This is from their official IG post
> View attachment 108174


quite interesting on how that compares to the previous pic you posted


----------



## Pixstar (26/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> quite interesting on how that compares to the previous pic you posted


That could be a 24mm attie? Shows some overhang...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> That could be a 24mm attie? Shows some overhang...


I dunno. Either way i think i will probably skip this one. Squonking is my new happy place. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I dunno. Either way i think i will probably skip this one. Squonking is my new happy place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Me too, waiting for a regulated one that grabs me, there are a few coming I see.


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Me too, waiting for a regulated one that grabs me, there are a few coming I see.


Do tell 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (26/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Do tell
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Here’s one:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sigelei-fuchai-squonk-213-great-stuff.t42336/unread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/10/17)

Had the opportunity to play with the VGOD Elite 200 at Vape Cartel yesterday. First thing I did was to try out a 24mm atty on it, yep there’s zero overhang on it.
The quality of the finish is excellent, it’s well built and very comfortable in the hand...I really wish it was terrible..so much want...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/17)

Pixstar said:


> Had the opportunity to play with the VGOD Elite 200 at Vape Cartel yesterday. First thing I did was to try out a 24mm atty on it, yep there’s zero overhang on it.
> The quality of the finish is excellent, it’s well built and very comfortable in the hand...I really wish it was terrible..so much want...


Awesome. thanks for the confirmation buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/10/17)

Pixstar said:


> Had the opportunity to play with the VGOD Elite 200 at Vape Cartel yesterday. First thing I did was to try out a 24mm atty on it, yep there’s zero overhang on it.
> The quality of the finish is excellent, it’s well built and very comfortable in the hand...I really wish it was terrible..so much want...



What are your thoughts on the fire button? It is not "clicky" which a reviewer listed as a con.


----------



## Pixstar (5/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> What are your thoughts on the fire button? It is not "clicky" which a reviewer listed as a con.


Oh yes, forgot to mention that. It’s not clicky but I didn’t find it too soft either. That said, If you like a clicky button you’ll probably be disappointed. Also, the button travel before it fires is quite long. No noticeable delay when it hits though.
One small thing I wish it didn’t have is decimals in the wattage, one of the things I love about the Pro150 (or any DNA device as you can remove these in the software.)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

